# Chunky Monkey doesn't walk - killing my back - need a new carrier!



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I've always been so happy with my ergo, but this big boy is killing me! I just can't seem to get it comfortable anymore...I need a new solution.

He's 14 mos old, weighs about 25 lbs, and is very tall. Recommendations please? I was sort of looking at the hands free baby carrier, someone had one on craigslist. The problem usually is my shoulders hurting. TIA!


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you try out the Boba? - I've noticed it is a tad more comfy than my ergo...

Also, sometimes Ergo shoulder pain can be due to too tight shoulder straps and a not tight enough chest strap. It's worth trying.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My first ds was a chunker too and I LOVED my woven wrap, I have an Ellaroo. Don't get a stretchy wrap like a Moby, they have too much give in the fabric and aren't good for big/heavy babies. My ds napped on me on and off and I carried him a lot. The weight is much more evenly distributed that with an ergo or other structured carrier. I now use the Ergo a lot with my 2nd son, but he's a lightweight. But every once in a while I'll pull out my wrap and wonder "Why don't I use this more, it's sooo comfy". I guess it's the ease of the Ergo. But once you get the hang of the wrap it works great.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I have a long lenght of woven fabric I used for a while with DS1, maybe I can try that. I just used the moby I had for DS2 as an infant at a wedding this weekend b/c it was more dressy than the ergo. The boba, you say? I'm off to investigate. Thanks. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Where are you putting the waist strap on your Ergo? It needs to be on your WAIST not your hips. Feel for your hip bones and put the strap *above* those. Then adjust your shoulder straps accordingly.

Make that waist strap tight, just enough room to breathe.

Then, snug your LO close to you, I think the chest strap would do that.

Your goal is to put his weight onto your hips. ("childbearing" hips isn't just about pregnancy =D ) Ideally, you won't feel any weight in your shoulders at all.

Anyway, if you can't get your Ergo to fit with the lower belt on your waist, I'd look at a mei tai as a nice balance between convenience and adjustability. If you go the mei tai route, do a search for a thread in this forum I did on wearing toddlers with do and don't pictures.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I do find it is better the tighter I have it on my waist, I put it high on my hips usually. unfortunately, chunky monkey keeps slipping. I have the older style ergo, with velcro on the cover. Part of the problem stems from a long-standing injury to my shoulder/neck/cervical region. It just can't handle the weight like I wish it could. I stopped using a ring sling entirely b/c of it. I like the looks of the boba, I'm going to keep looking, though, and see what is recommended by mommas with neck/shoulder problems.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

something else to try - I never use the chest strap on my ergo or any other SSCs - I snug the shoulder straps in tight so that theysit tight on my outer shoulders and then straight down under my armpits. hard to describe, but try it without the chest strap and tighten teh shoulders. My MT straps and sraps shoulders sit in the same place and it's very comfy.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

"Keeps slipping" "high on my hips" That sounds like you're wrapping the strap around your hip bones?

I don't have any injuries. When dd was ~20lbs, and I tried wearing her in the mei tai, I was in agonizing pain after 15 minutes. My shoulders felt like they were being sawed off.

Then my friend showed me how to wear the waist strap actually on my waist so that the strap wasn't around my hips at all. So that dd's thighs were on my hips (iliac bones). DD weighed 24lbs at that point and I went from horrible agonizing pain after 15 minutes to being perfectly comfortable after an hour.

The Boba does look nice, but it's going to give you exactly the same pain in your shoulders if you don't get the waist strap thing sorted out.

http://www.babyslingsandcarriers.com/files/1995686/pdt_boba/boba-baby-carrier-chestnut.jpg To give you an idea, this man probably has her carrier too low. The waist strap is around his hip bones and if it loosens at all, it's going to be able to slide down his hips and put all the weight onto his shoulders.

vs http://paxbaby.com/zen/images/Boba-Tweet.jpg you can see the carrier sitting on her hips and you can even tell that there's almost no weight at all on her shoulders.

Your Ergo's torso might be too long for you to wear it with the waist strap on your waist, in which case a new carrier measured to fit to your waist instead of your hips will help a lot.

I just noticed that Boba website says "*High density foam waist belt* for a close fit on the waist or hips, according to individual preference." On the hips might look less dorky, but it'll hurt.

http://www.babyslingsandcarriers.com/pdt_boba/boba-organic-baby-carrier-view06.jpg from the same page that talks about wearing it on your waist or hips, you can actually SEE her shoulders hunching forward to compensate for the lack of support from the hip belt.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

What was the name/brand of the carrier that you saw on craigslist?
I love my mei tai because I can tie the straps high and get her up so she can see over my shoulder. I also have a carrier that is like a mei tai but with the waist being structured and wrap straps (Bamberoo) and it is amazing, she just settles in there and I feel barely anything.
I don't have a Boba but I've heard they are great too.
Also, like a pp said, a woven wrap is great, the weight gets spread all over and you have a number off different ways to wrap so that you can find the one that works best for you, plus they are beautiful!








If you are carrying him in the front, a back carry will take a ton of pressure of your neck/shoulders.
I suggest going on http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/index.php and getting some info, there is a chart comparing lots of carriers.
Also, you can go on the FSOT to buy a used one, great prices and if you get a wrap it's nice because they are already broken in.
http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?63-For-Sale-or-Trade
I hope you find a great solution!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Recently, I got a boba and an ergo for use with my 27lb 2 year old. I like the boba better by a lot but will keep the ergo for now cuz I think I'll end up using both since I have another baby on the way.
I think the boba is more comfortable and easier to adjust than the ergo, but they are extremely similar in design.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Well, my ergo is old generation, and the back is low, which I think is part of the problem. When I say he's slipping, I mean that when I lower it to nurse, and then he falls asleep I have a hard time getting it up right with him all dead weighty. I've got my eye on the boba, I'm just going to keep at the ergo and see if I can find a good deal on the boba.

Keep the suggestions coming !


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

What about a torso carry, such as a podaegi or kanga, or beach towel, or table cloth? Even if you don't use it as your primary carrier, a kanga can fold up quite small, making it a convenient backup carrier for when you need a break from your main carrier.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice*
> 
> Well, my ergo is old generation, and the back is low, which I think is part of the problem. When I say he's slipping, I mean that when I lower it to nurse, and then he falls asleep I have a hard time getting it up right with him all dead weighty. I've got my eye on the boba, I'm just going to keep at the ergo and see if I can find a good deal on the boba.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming !


Wait, are you wearing him on your front? Cause at his size/weight, a back carry will be tons more comfy for you.

The Ergo has a very short body, and probably won't be your best bet for comfort, even in a back carry.

There are tons of SSCs that have taller bodies that fit larger toddlers better.

I've never used a Boba, but I've heard good things about them.

I'm a die-hard Kinderpack girl myself, but they are harder to get than a Boba. (Although she is supposed to be having a pre-order any day now...so you might time it just right.)

http://www.facebook.com/Kindercarry

http://www.kindercarry.com/category_17/Kinderpack.htm

Good luck!


----------



## KTProvi (Jul 20, 2009)

Watching this closely bc I have a 30-lb 10-mo-old! (I know.....). I usually have him in the Ergo in front but it is killing my back. I don't know how to get him in the Ergo on my back by myself (watched the Ergo video but they show a toddler who can somewhat help). Does anyone have advice for getting a baby into an Ergo on your back?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I'm at a farmers' market 3 days a week, and usually he naps on me after he nurses. I still haven't been able to lay him down like DS1, under the stand. And I haven't been able to successfully transition front to back while he's sleeping.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KTProvi*
> 
> Watching this closely bc I have a 30-lb 10-mo-old! (I know.....). I usually have him in the Ergo in front but it is killing my back. I don't know how to get him in the Ergo on my back by myself (watched the Ergo video but they show a toddler who can somewhat help). Does anyone have advice for getting a baby into an Ergo on your back?


Practice, practice, practice at home is the best advice. Even at 10 months, if you practice it just once a day or so, your LO will learn very quickly what to expect and can "help" when getting into a back carry by clinging on to your back. Or at the very least, most babies tend to learn to be still while you are buckling your carrier.

Some people like to practice on a bed or while kneeling on the floor until they get more comfy with the process. I found that it worked better for me to practice in a more realistic position by standing up in front of a full-length mirror. (I won't have access to a bed or be able to kneel in a parking lot, so figured we might as well learn while standing right off the bat.)

There are lots of variations for getting your babe on your back. Some people use the superman toss. Some people buckle the carrier on their hip, put their babe in, then scoot the entire thing to their back, which I never did find very easy. I use the hip scoot method where I buckle the carrier on my waist, leaving the arm straps and body of the carrier loose. Then put your baby on your hip like you are going to carry him, lean over forward and scoot him onto your back, pull the carrier over his body, put your arms in the straps, buckle the chest clip, tighten your straps, then stand up. Sometimes, especially with an Ergo, a good bounce after standing will get your LO settled into the seat more, then you can tighten the straps further.

Here are some videos:

Hip Scoot






Superman Toss






And a way I've never seen or tried before, but looks interesting


----------



## KTProvi (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks so much, these are great! (but there will be no superman w my 30 lb butterball...)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Ohhhhh this on your front after nursing? No wonder things are difficult/impossible to get comfortable.

Have you tried putting him on your back after he nurses down and dancing him back to sleep? Most of dd's life I couldn't get her back to sleep if she woke up after nursing down, except in a back carry moving rhythmically. E.g. dancing, going for a walk.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Usually we walk & sing & nurse to get to sleep. He is very bad lately about being distracted & trying to stay awake. Difficult is a good word. I need to make the dog a new bed, and plan on getting some extra foam for the babe's bed under the stand. I also think that our lack of a stroller is an issue too - sometimes I would push DS1 around until he fell asleep when he was too busy to pay attention nursing. I'm going to keep working on it.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Boba is great for nursing on the go. The hip/waist band is very comfortable and the carrier portion is pretty tall so it obstructs her view a little while nursing so she isn't as distracted. We love ours! We have been using it since about 5 months and do not have a single complaint.

We also have the Beco Gemini and love that because the shoulder straps can cross in the back which is very comfy, but it isn't as easy to nurse in (for us anyway).

Good luck!


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

I vote ring sling! If you can get one that really cups the shoulder you'll have no pain. I have a mei tai style carrier, a framed back pack, and have had pouches, but it's the ring sling that feels good, even with my 3, almost 4 year old. The back carry takes a bit of learning to get right, but it's so liberating! And I can still wear her on my hip or in front to nurse in the same carrier.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Nope - ring sling won't work - we abandoned that long ago with my first - I just can't seem to get it right over the un-injured right shoulder. The nature of the injury makes it worse when the shoulder is pulled forward. No amount of re-arranging can make it comfortable, beleive me, I've tried. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

Bummer! Sorry - And GOOD LUCK!!! :-D


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

What about a German Style Woven wrap?


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I had an old generation ergo and have chronic neck/shoulder problems. I figured out that the ergo was just worn out. I got a new-to-me used one that is still newer and the problems went away. Very sad to lose my older one but it had been through 4 kids and the fabric started ripping along the waistband. Oh, I also have a Storch woven wrap that I still use and love.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to add that I find the new Ergo is better for long trips IME. The storch is fine for 3-4 hours but then my shoulders start killing me. We just did a day trip via train where DS was in the Ergo for 7-8 hours and while that wouldn't have been possible in the old one, it was fine with the new one.


----------

